# Trash  Dumpster  Pads



## globe trekker

Greetings to all!

In my AHJ, our sanitary sewer system rates are charged upon volume amounts.   Because rainwater

is entering the system, through some of the trash dumpster pad - floor drains,  naturally the

charges are higher.  Presently we are still requiring floor drains in the dumpster pads to catch any

liquid wastes that spills out when the dumpsters are emptied.

*QUESTION # 1:*  Do any of you require floor drains in the trash dumpster areas, for spill

containment?

*QUESTION # 2:*  If no floor drains, how do you address spill containment in these areas?

*QUESTION # 3:*  How does your jurisdiction address limiting rainwater in to the sanitary sewer

system?

Thank you for your input!   

.


----------



## Mac

Do the drains need sediment or grease traps? Do they contribute to the rainwater infiltration? None of the dumpster pads here have drains. Haven't had a serious spill yet.

One way they limit rainwater is there shall be no sump pumps discharging into the sanitary system. The water utility personnel read the meters from inside, and they look at sumps & pumps every month.

The sewer rates are based on the metered water used.


----------



## globe trekker

Mac,

Typically, we DO require some sort of small grease trap to be installed,  to catch any liquid wastes,

but that policy is being re-considered.

.


----------



## JMORRISON

We only require the dumpster pads with liquid or grease/oil potential go to intercepter and to sewer (restaurant, auto repair). Our sewer district has recently allowed these connections due to storm water but storm water regs requires treatment for these dumpsters. Average yearly rainfall 7" so limited impact as long as area drained is limited to dumpster pad


----------



## cda

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-building-codes/11421-cardboard-compactors.html

Grease Containment Systems


----------



## mark handler

Most municipalities in this area are requiring the enclosure to be covered to prevent rain water from entering the drains.

To comply with the clean water act you will need to filter or clarify the water waste prior to entering the storm drain system


----------



## globe trekker

> Most municipalities in this area are requiring the enclosure to be covered to prevent rain water from entering the drains.


Mark, around here, for the most part, we have 6 ft. tall, wooden fencing serving as the enclosure.

I do not know of a single trash enclosure area that has any type of covering over it, ..even the

CMU's type enclosures found at some of the restaurants.

.


----------



## Yikes

I agree with Mark: out here in California, more and more municipalities are requiring covers over the exterior trash enclosures.  I don't know if it's related to stormwater (which makes sense for water quality), or a zoning code aesthetic issue, or both.

I've had at least one municipality require the exterior enclosure to be fire-sprinklered because of the roof.


----------



## ICE

globe trekker said:
			
		

> *QUESTION # 1:*  Do any of you require floor drains in the trash dumpster areas, for spill
> 
> containment?
> 
> *QUESTION # 2:*  If no floor drains, how do you address spill containment in these areas?
> 
> *QUESTION # 3:*  How does your jurisdiction address limiting rainwater in to the sanitary sewer
> 
> system?


1. No

2. We don't.  I'm not aware of any problems with spills.

3. If you have a sink at an outdoor BBQ, a cover is required. :devil


----------



## globe trekker

Do any of the West Coasters have any pics. of these covered dumpster areas?  Thanks!

.


----------



## mark handler

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Do any of the West Coasters have any pics. of these covered dumpster areas?  Thanks


----------



## globe trekker

Thanks Mark for the pics.!   They actually look quite decent.

.


----------



## MtnArch

That last photo is butt ugly!  Another example that just because you can put it on paper does NOT mean it will look good in real life!


----------



## mark handler

MtnArch said:
			
		

> That last photo is butt ugly!  Another example that just because you can put it on paper does NOT mean it will look good in real life!


This one better?


----------



## peach

we have combined sewer here.. everything goes to sanitary.  Eliminating most of the storm water is good.. unless it's going to a storm sewer.. which combines to the sanitary...

I'd prefer (but can't enforce) some kind of on site containment.


----------



## globe trekker

Greetings to all once again!

Continuing with this topic, ..I have another question related to a trash dumpster

area in this jurisdiction.

I have a trash dumpster enclosure being used by a restaurant. Currently, they do

not have anything installed to capture F.O.G. & other kitchen liquid wastes.

Recently, it has been discovered that there is not a sanitary sewer system

anywhere close to connect to, plus the cost to connect to the nearest sanitary

manhole will guestimated at approx. $10,000.00.   There IS a storm sewer

point of connection nearby.

*QUESTION # 1:* If there is not a sanitary sewer system point-of-connection nearby,

has anyone got a compliant, workable solution? I am the AHJ trying to come up with

something "cost friendly" to the restaraunt owner.

*QUESTION # 2:* Is there some type of liquid waste filtering system available to

install downstream of the intended grease interceptor that will be installed, as part

of the planned upgrade & move of this existing trash dumpster area?

It has been suggested to possibly direct the liquid wastes in to the storm sewer

system. These wastes would be after the grease interceptor.

As always, "much thanks" for your input!

.


----------



## Mech

globe trekker - I am a little confused.  This seems more of a plumbing question than a trash dumpster question (discharging kitchen waste water to the storm sewer rather than the sanitary sewer).   Is this correct?

Can the owner install several smaller interceptors in the floor right at the sinks / dishwashers / etc?  If there is sufficient depth on the sanitary pipe, maybe they can connect a plumbing fixture to an interceptor (either in the floor or above the floor but beneath the sink / dishwasher) and connect the interceptor right into the sanitary system.


----------



## mark handler

Mech said:
			
		

> globe trekker - I am a little confused.  This seems more of a plumbing question than a trash dumpster question (discharging kitchen waste water to the storm sewer rather than the sanitary sewer).   Is this correct?Can the owner install several smaller interceptors in the floor right at the sinks / dishwashers / etc?  If there is sufficient depth on the sanitary pipe, maybe they can connect a plumbing fixture to an interceptor (either in the floor or above the floor but beneath the sink / dishwasher) and connect the interceptor right into the sanitary system.


Big mantanance issue. LA and orange county health departments in so, CA. No longer allow under fixture grease traps very high bacteria count insiderather than outside the kitchen


----------



## globe trekker

Mech,

Thank you for the questions and response!

I currently have a trash dumpster enclosure with F.O.G.  &  kitchen liquid wastes that have

already spilled out onto the surrounding asphalt pavement.    There is a large F.O.G. receptor

located within the enclosure itself that is being serviced when full.

The restaurant owner has a stipulation in obtaining his final C. of O.,  ...he must upgrade

his trash dumpster enclosure,  ..install a grease interceptor and then connect to a sanitary

sewer drain line with the gray water (after the interceptor).

It has only been recently discovered that there is no sanitary sewer drain line connection

or a manhole within approx. 400 +/- ft. from where his current trash dumpster is located.

I am looking for some type of approved alternatives to offer up.  My *1st* thought was to

see if anyone else has run into this application before. * 2nd*, ..I thought about some type

of "in-line filtering" system to remove as much contaminants in the "after-the-interceptor

gray water" as possible,  so that (possibly) we could direct the remaining liquid wastes

in to a nearby storm water inlet.  I am not liking that option at all, not even as a last

resort.

I have not found any type of gravity fed,  in-line filtering system (without pressure),

that is applicable.

To me, ..it just seems like someone would have invented some type of in-line filter;

similar to the in-line, carbon based, potable water filters that everyone installs in their

homes, that could be connect to the pvc pipe on the downstream side of the grease

interceptor.   I have researched some industrial applications and filter mediums, but

they are much too large and too expensive.  Even the gravity fed applications are

not applicable!

As of right now, my *1st* suggestion will be to move his trash dumpster enclosure

closer to a sanitary sewer manhole, and then make the connection point.  My *2nd*

suggestion is to have (1)  the restaurant owner,  (2)  the building owner and possibly,

(3)  the AHJ to all pony up for the costs of installing a "new" sanitary sewer line.

This way, no one is happy about the costs or the solution, and I am being consistent

and fair.  Pretty sure the *2nd* option won't be well received by anyone!

D`OH!

Also, this restaurant already has a "beside the sink" grease interceptor (100 gal.

capacity) inside.  It's the wastes at the trash dumpster enclosure that's the main

problem.

.


----------



## Mech

The hard-nosed attitude would be for the restaurant owner to foot the bill since it is a condition for the CO; it's the cost of doing business.  A different tenant type would not require the sanitary connection.

Splitting the cost three ways is a win/win/win and a lose/lose/lose situation.  Each party wins by making an income and each party loses as they all need to spend some money.

Can they relocate the dumpster enclosure closer to the sanitary sewer and save some money on trenching and piping?  (Oh yeah, you already mentioned this.)

Is it possible to keep the rain out the dumpster enclosure and pump the grey water from the interceptor back into the building's sanitary piping?

Can the restaurant dispose of the garbage in a way that F.O.G. will not leak out?  What causes the F.O.G. to leak out?  Torn bags?  Bags upside down?  Bags not tied?  Can they get a different style garbage container - one that will contain the leaks?  Double and triple bag the waste? It might keep F.O.G. from spilling out but it will put more plastic in the land fill.


----------



## steveray

701.2 Sewer required.

Every building in which plumbing fixtures are installed and all premises having drainage piping shall be connected to a public sewer, where available, or an approved private sewage disposal system in accordance with the International Private Sewage Disposal Code.


----------



## globe trekker

Mech,

Thanks again for your repsonse and input!

The F.O.G. wastes on the surrounding asphalt appear to be coming from the result of

the company reclaiming them, and being sloppy with their collection process. There

is a F.O.G. receptor in the enclosure itself, but the clearances inside the (wooden

fence type) enclosure make it hard to navigate around.

Regarding the rain water, presently there is nothing installed in the trash enclosure

itself, so no rain water is entering the sanitary sewer sysem from this source.

I am researching various options to (possibly) offer up to the decision makers.

Splitting the costs 3 ways is one option, ...moving the enclosure and elevating

the pad is another option. Constructing a "new", elevated pad & enclosure in

the exisiting location doesn't seem to be cost friendly to the restaurant owner.

Did I mention that this is a minority sensitive issue as well? D`OH !   :cry:

.


----------

